# Suggestions for 5 Gallon Water Containers for Long-Term Storage



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Greetings All,

I am currently in the market to purchase 5 gallon water containers to use to build up a 30 day long-term stock of water (120-150 gallons total). My choice of using 5 gallon containers, instead of 55 gallon drums, is based on the space that I have to store the water and wanting the keep the containers light enough to move by multiple members of the family.

I would love any suggestions people could give me for high quality yet reasonably priced 5 gallon water containers. The best one that I have been able to find so far is the one pictured below (from Coleman); it's available from Walmart for $13. Does anyone have any suggestions that are of higher quality or lower price?

Thanks for your help.

ScientistPrepper


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here ya go SP:

5-Gallon Water Jug


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

These are similiar, but they stack, which is nice. You can put 60 gallons into a space 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 1 foot. Check Amazon.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...3d1471786333-storage-ideas-tips-podcast-1.jpg


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Ooooooh those stacking ones are sweet. Any idea where they come from?


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Here ya go SP:
> 
> 5-Gallon Water Jug


A_Watchman,

Thanks a ton! Those look great and are a better price point.

Do you (or anyone else) have any wisdom on blue colored vs white plastic/somewhat transparent containers? I will be treating them and storing them in a crawlspace that seldom gets light and wrapped in a tarp. Again, thanks in advance for any expertise.

ScientistPrepper


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Check out the stackable water bricks on this site.

Emergency Food Storage - Emergency Food Warehouse


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Ooooooh those stacking ones are sweet. Any idea where they come from?


They are "Samson Stackers", available on Amazon.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

No light is the key criteria, if you are using clear containers. Cover them with a tarp if you have to. I use 55 gallon barrels made for water storage.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> These are similiar, but they stack, which is nice. You can put 60 gallons into a space 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 1 foot. Check Amazon.
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...3d1471786333-storage-ideas-tips-podcast-1.jpg


sideKahr,

Those do look really nice. I found some on Amazon that I think look identical to your pic. Can you confirm that? They are a bit pricey but they look REALLY high quality in terms of being sturdy. Let me know.

ScientistPrepper

https://www.amazon.com/Stackable-Co...9&keywords=stacking+5+gallon+water+containers


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> They are "Samson Stackers", available on Amazon.


found the samsonstackers. Thanks for the help!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Gallon-Stack...id=1472782180&sr=8-5&keywords=samson+stackers


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I can vouch for the Samson Stackers. Highest quality, close with a wrench (included).


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> No light is the key criteria, if you are using clear containers. Cover them with a tarp if you have to. I use 55 gallon barrels made for water storage.


I know 55 gallon barrels is the more ideal solution. But the location that I need to place the water storage makes the size, shape, and filling/draining to rotate of a 55 gallon barrel unworkable. Right now I am trying to focus on achieving the goal (water storage) while working within the limitations of my space. I know I'm going to pay slightly more for 11 x 5 gallon containers than I would for 1 x 55 gallon barrel, but I'm hoping to stay in the $100 per 55 gallon range for the containers.

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Has anyone tried or had any experience with water storage boxes that use mylar bags? (see link below) I doubt they are very durable but they are an interesting concept. 

Opinions?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I think I may buy some of those Samson stackers, they would be perfect for a boat. 
I'm using main tank(50 gallons) and two five gallon jerry cans, plus around 130 water bottles. The bottles are just take up a massive amount of space. Then again they are free... Hotel baby!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We only carry two five gallon reserves on our boat but I was able to swap out a 40 gallon tank for a 55 gallon drum. So we roll with 65 gallons max. We do have the ability to create drinking water anywhere were on the water with desalination.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I'm working on a solar still, and have looked at water makers. Definatly on my short list. The reason I'm leaning on storage right now is twofold; one is the fact that many places around here charge for water and it can be a hassle. Two is that, whether I like it or not, I have a group of people I'm responsible for, so lots of drinking water RIGHT NOW is important for our situation. 
How do you desalinise?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I buy the 5 gal water bottles that you put on top of a water cooler ,l deer park told me there shelf life is 10 years .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Has anyone tried or had any experience with water storage boxes that use mylar bags? (see link below) I doubt they are very durable but they are an interesting concept.
> 
> Opinions?


I would seriously consider durability and target a reusable container.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Has anyone tried or had any experience with water storage boxes that use mylar bags? (see link below) I doubt they are very durable but they are an interesting concept.
> 
> Opinions?


I purchased an impulse bag sealer and as a test I filled up some Mylar bags with water and sealed them.

The filled bags can support all 215 pounds of my weight on one foot standing on a bag of water bouncing my weight.

Anything sharp and it'll puncture tho.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a good number of 7 gallon aquatainers much like the one you pictured that have lasted for some years just fine. They are portable and I have found them for as little as $11 per.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got 1 like you mentioned, holds 7 gallons and are stackable. Can be found at Walmart,Academy and other stores. Need to pick up another one today.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I saw these 8 gallon containers at Walmart and they are pretty durable thick plastic plus they have wheels so almost anyone can roll them. When I originally saw the they were around $39.99. I just looked them up on Walmart.com and they were $25.97. I would say they are close to the durability of an Army water can. The down side is that Walmart.com says they only have 5 left.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Reliance-Products-Hydroller-8-Gallon-wheeled-water-container/10098756


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I saw these and came here to post and I see MaterialGeneral beat me to it ! Lol !


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I saw these and came here to post and I see MaterialGeneral beat me to it ! Lol !


What section at Walmart did you find those? I can't remember seeing them in my local "supercenter"...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you can pull it off @ScientistPrepper, rig you up a Rain Catchment System with a First Flush (to get all the bird crap, leaves and bugs from entering your water tank) from your roof using existing downspouts. I put in some 500 gallon Norwesco Tanks, added a First Flush system and added a series of screens before the water enters the tanks.

Most of the larger Norwesco tanks have the holes pre-drilled so you can add plumbing pipe and spigots etc. It doesn't take a very large rainstorm to fill a 500 gallon tank.

If you have an adequate Water Purification System like Berkey, Sawyer etc you should be good to go. When water is needed, fill a 5 gallon bucket from your tank and carry it to where ever its needed. I built a Foundation of 6''x6'' posts fastened together like you would do to build a raised bed and filled the interior with pea gravel to keep the critters out from underneath the tank. Now you have adequate space to place a bucket under the tank in order to fill it up.

You'd need a lot of 5 gallon containers to equal 500 or 1000 gallons.

(You do the math, you're the Scientist! HA HA HA! :vs_smirk


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

ScientistPrepper said:


> What section at Walmart did you find those? I can't remember seeing them in my local "supercenter"...


In the camping/ outdoors section. I wouldn't doubt it, not all Walmarts carry the same items.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my 500 gallon Norwesco Tanks, First Flush system and Foundation/Spigot. @Cricket, can you help me in getting these pictures rightside up?

Thanks

View attachment 22633


View attachment 22641


View attachment 22649


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Slippy said:


> If you can pull it off @ScientistPrepper, rig you up a Rain Catchment System with a First Flush (to get all the bird crap, leaves and bugs from entering your water tank) from your roof using existing downspouts. I put in some 500 gallon Norwesco Tanks, added a First Flush system and added a series of screens before the water enters the tanks.
> 
> Most of the larger Norwesco tanks have the holes pre-drilled so you can add plumbing pipe and spigots etc. It doesn't take a very large rainstorm to fill a 500 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


Slippy,

I have a Sawyer and Katadyn and am looking at investing in a Berkley in the next 3 months (once I finish my research on them). My primary natural source is the 5.2 billion gallon reservoir located right by my house.

What I am looking for right now is defense in depth in terms of water security. Which for me right now means storing 120-150 gallons (an ~30 day supply) in case the reservoir is contaminated to the point that it will defeat a Sawyer/Katadyne/Berkley purifier. To store that quantity inside the footprint of my house, I have to use 5 gallon jugs; 55 gallon barrels are not workable based on size, shape, and access.

I have decided against rain water collection for the immediate future for 2 reasons: 
1. We are looking to replace our roof and gutters in the next year to 18-months and I want to install rain water collection all at that time in an integrated and well thought out system with the new gutters.
2. There is a pregnancy planned in the house in the next year and I don't want to risk even the smallest chance of offering the mosquitoes a breeding ground in the form of 1 or more 55 gallon rain water collection barrels, which is the only solution that will work on my property/lot/neighborhood for rain water. Even though zika is not in our area yet, I tend to be very paranoid about those types of things as I understand viruses and the limits of anti-viral therapies very well. With zika the long term consequences are to be avoided at all costs.

In the next week or two I will be posting some questions I have about Berkley purifiers. I'm waiting because I am still doing my research on the filter technology and its limitations. I hope you'll give me some good feedback on your experiences with them when I'm ready.

Thanks,
ScientistPrepper


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Mine is a semi closed system, check out the pics. There is a valve in the tank that will let water out of a hole if it starts to overflow. Theoretically it keeps all bugs out of the water, I've never seen a bug in the water tanks. But "Scintifically" when the valve is open and water is gushing out, I guess some of the stronger mosquitoes could fight their way up stream and settle in the tank...kind of like what Human Sperm do...

But then again you know about that with the "Planned Pregnancy" thing you got working there at Casa de ScientistPrepper! Congrats!

Let us know when you get your roof replaced and make sure you go Standing Seam Roofing and not Asphalt Shingles for heavens sake!

As far as the Berkey goes, I pour water in, turn on the nozzle, let the glass fill up and enjoy a nice tall glass of tasty Berkey H2O (That's WATER you know!)


ScientistPrepper said:


> Slippy,
> 
> I have a Sawyer and Katadyn and am looking at investing in a Berkley in the next 3 months (once I finish my research on them). My primary natural source is the 5.2 billion gallon reservoir located right by my house.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I saw these and came here to post and I see MaterialGeneral beat me to it ! Lol !


^^^ I have a couple as well.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ^^^ I have a couple as well.


What do you think about the inner lining?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep telling you numb nuts ....... I don't give a rat's ass about any lining. I bought them for the durable exterior.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> I'm working on a solar still, and have looked at water makers. Definatly on my short list. The reason I'm leaning on storage right now is twofold; one is the fact that many places around here charge for water and it can be a hassle. Two is that, whether I like it or not, I have a group of people I'm responsible for, so lots of drinking water RIGHT NOW is important for our situation.
> How do you desalinise?


We got one with the boat we purchased. This boat has been around the world and the prior owner lived on it for four years touring the world so it has a pretty robust system that can fill our barrel in just 40-45 minutes which is good because it's an electric hog. We also have a hand held katadyn for back up in case we have no electrical back up (say batteries fail).


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

So it's a membrane system? I have been weighing the pros and cons of membrane vs destiler.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One of my 500 gallon Norwesco Tanks, First Flush system and Foundation/Spigot. @Cricket, can you help me in getting these pictures rightside up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I have the 2 each 55 gallon drums as well as the 5 gallon containers for portability plus the pool. Slippy, I have access to the Norwesco tanks at cost so this is next on my hit list.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well amongst us old outlaw caterers..White color is the top of the pecking order for being food grade buckets..blue comes next..then gray. Gray is usually reserved for trash cans but it is somewhat food grade...and see some of the greasy spoon diners dispensing tea out of em. The white ones for five bucks look like a heck of a deal to me. Now aint never seen many milky semi transparent like that. Surely that are still white. We store our water in a 10 k swimming pool. Still trying to think of some way to make it safe to drink. They claim pool stabilizer aint good for livers and kidneys. Now the blue stackables also look very cool.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I can get clean opaque food grade 55-gal barrels for $20. I like arizona tea which comes in durable 1-gal jugs. $60 for barrels and $40 for tea gets me 165-gal bulk storage and 20 1-gal containers, and 20-gal of tea. That would be 185-gal storage for $100


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I like the stackables. If I use tap water, is there a recommended treatment to use for storing it for a year, per sey?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Check these out.

Ukiah Trans55

You could drop a pump into that container and connect a hose to your house pipes. Looks like it would work.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> So it's a membrane system? I have been weighing the pros and cons of membrane vs destiler.


Distillers I thought were much less. I'd have had a hard buying what came with the boat as I believe they run 4-5k new. The katadyn hand held we bought second hand and was still $400. It's manual and produces just barely enough drinking water for two and takes a good deal of time.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Distillers are much cheaper, the only issue is to move any volume, you need a good bit of heat. So I'm looking at solar, using the plans from sailing the farm, but it's very slow.


----------



## ScientistPrepper (Aug 30, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Check these out.
> 
> Ukiah Trans55
> 
> You could drop a pump into that container and connect a hose to your house pipes. Looks like it would work.


Operator,

I love the product concept, execution, and the price isn't terrible. But shipping is to my zip code is 133% of the cost (price: $150; shipping:$199). That's a little steep.

I have however been looking at the 65 gallon tank below from Tractor Supply (there's one down the road a couple of miles from me...). Its a better size and shape for the space I have. But I'm not sure if it's food grade. And it is also a touch pricey compared to buying 13 x 5 gallon containers.

Leg Style Storage Tank, 65 gal. - For Life Out Here

Thanks for the help and keep the suggestions coming!

ScientistPrepper


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator,
> 
> I love the product concept, execution, and the price isn't terrible. But shipping is to my zip code is 133% of the cost (price: $150; shipping:$199). That's a little steep.
> 
> ...


If the 5 gal containers are the most economical option then that's what I'd use. That way not all your eggs are in one basket. Develop a leak and maybe you just lose one 5 gal container vs a leak in a 50 gal container.

We have a lot of ship building and boat building here so potable tanks are available here without shipping. I like the idea of connecting it to your house pipes so no one is carrying water.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

ScientistPrepper said:


> What section at Walmart did you find those? I can't remember seeing them in my local "supercenter"...


In my Walmart they are in the camping section. Like I said in my other post Walmart.com has these on sale for $25.97. Ship to store for free. Also check on Craigslist for food grade containers. I assume you are in Florida because you mentioned your concern for Zika. I did a search for some Florida cities and found 4 1/4 gallon buckets Plastic Buckets w. Lids I know you said you didn't want anything large but sometimes you have to adapt and overcome and settle for what you can get. Here is listing for 60 gallon barrels for $35. Food-Grade Plastic Rain Barrels Do you have a garage? Put one barrel in there until you can get better. Here is another listing for 5 gallon buckets for $2. or 3.00 food grade 5 gallon buckets

Now if you have a truck, then I especially recommend that you get a tote. 275 gallon IBC totes. 55 gallon Food grade barrels. I assume you are on city water. Once that stops you can put the tote in the back of your truck and go to a lake or river and pump water. Here are a couple of examples of the 12v water pumps:

Simer 12 Volt Self-Priming Utility Pump - 450 GPH, 3/4in. Ports, Model# BW85P | 12 Volt Pumps| Northern Tool + Equipment

Ironton 12 Volt Transfer Pump with Suction Attachment - 264 GPH, 3/4in. Ports | 12 Volt Pumps| Northern Tool + Equipment

https://www.amazon.com/HydraPump-Mi...ds=12v+water+pump+with+garden+hose+connectors

Wayne 12-Volt Transfer Pump-PC1 - The Home Depot

I bought mine at Tractor supply or Family Farm and Home, don't remember anymore. Good luck.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If I understood you correct your solution is temporary? You mentioned a rain collection system in 24 months or less with roof repairs? Is that correct? Also weight was an issue with five gallons a lot easier then 55's. Why not just one gallon containers as mentioned some tea, even one gallon water bottles I've seen under a dollar. That's a lot easier to carry individually especially if there are kids. If my recollection on your earlier post is right you could save money for your rain / roof system and have some stored water now.



ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator,
> 
> I love the product concept, execution, and the price isn't terrible. But shipping is to my zip code is 133% of the cost (price: $150; shipping:$199). That's a little steep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Distillers I thought were much less. I'd have had a hard buying what came with the boat as I believe they run 4-5k new. The katadyn hand held we bought second hand and was still $400. It's manual and produces just barely enough drinking water for two and takes a good deal of time.


Here is another thought.

The food grade barrels I can get for $20 can be the bung type or the lid type. The lid type would be easier to clean, and also could be fitted with 
Berkey /Doulton Ceramic Gravity Water Filters on the bottom, draining into a second drum, with tap on the bottom, using food grade tygon tubing. I can get the filters for $20/each.

If you used 8 of these filters you would get a whole lot of flow and a system with about 100-gal capacity (clean and dirty barrels). Cost would be $200 for the barrels and filters, a little more for the tubing and a tap. Add in 8 more spare filters and you are just getting to the cost of the used katadyn. These filters can also be fitted to 5-gal buckets for a portable system.

These filters will not remove viruses, but they are silver impregnated so they are bacteriostatic. This is a nice feature for a longterm setup. Since they are ceramic they can also be cleaned repeatedly with a scotchbrite pad. The carbon core also reduces organics.

Another option is the Sawyer Point 0.02 micron purifier/filter. Does viruses, and 170-gal/day flow. You can get it as a kit with faucet and bucket adapters for $90. This will not reduce organics

https://sawyer.com/products/sawyer-point-zerotwo-bucket-purifier-assembly-kit/

A great setup would be the Berkefeld Ceramic candles that will remove bacteria, sediment, and reduce organics, and be bacteriostatic. Then the sawyer Point 0.02 purifier to ensure no viruses. This could be 5-gal buckets, or 55-gal drums. A two bucket system with four berkefeld filters and the Sawyer would be less than $200.

Concerning the Berkefeld Ceramic candles:

British Berkefeld® Water Filters Elements
Sterasyl™ Ceramic Water Filter Element

The Sterasyl™ grade ceramic is designed to remove suspended solids and pathogenic bacteria.

Composition of the Sterasyl™ ceramic contains pure silver. This silver is a specially formulated self-sterilizing (bacteriostatic) agent. The result is that bacterial growth is prevented from occurring within the Sterasyl™ ceramic element. More importantly, bacterial 'grow-through' is inhibited. Because of the silver, Sterasyl™ filter elements do not require sterilization after cleaning.

The Sterasyl™ ceramic is the ceramic used for the Super Sterasyl™ filter element. Accordingly, this filter element will have, at a minimum, the filtration benefits of Sterasyl™.

Toxicological extraction is commonly the most difficult area of the NSF testing standards to satisfy. This shows that the filter does not re-contaminate the water. Many other ceramics have not passed and may not be capable of passing the NSF material extraction test. The Ceramic shell of our Super Sterasyl˙ element is an NSF Listed Component and is manufactured to meet NSF standard 42 for materials.

Super Sterasyl™ Candle Water Filter Element
This cleanable filter element is designed to reduce suspended solids, pathogenic bacteria, organic chemicals, and improve taste and odor. The filter elements are produced using the latest ceramic techniques to provide a hollow porous ceramic which is fired at a temperature in excess of 1000C. They are designed to operate with water flow going from the outside to inside of the element. The ceramic shell exhibits a strictly controlled pore structure, so as to provide efficient sub-micron filtration, a proven defense against hard shelled parasites such as Cryptosporidium, as well as removing other less harmful, but equally unpleasant particulate debris, such as rust and dirt. The bore of the filter candle contains granular activated carbon that aids in the reduction of chlorine, reduces organic chemicals and improves the color, taste, and odor of the source water. The Sterasyl™ element has a unique domed ceiling assuring that leakage cannot occur as may happen with capped filters.

Maximum working pressure 125 psig 
Maximum working temperature 100 F 
Minimum working temperature 40 F

Contaminant Reduction and Removal
Pathogenic bacteria
Cholera, Typhoid, Salmonella, Serratia, E.Coli, Fecal Coliform > 99.99% removal

Cysts
Cryptosporidium Parvum and Giardia Lamblia - >99.99% removal (based on tests by Arizona State University)

Sediment
Down to 0.9 micron, 100%; 0.5 - 0.8 micron with a filter efficiency of > 99.99% (based on tests by Spectrum Laboratories, Minneapolis, MN)

Organic Chemicals
Pesticides, herbicides, organic solvents, trihalomethanes

Other Chemicals: Chlorine

Bacterial mitosis and 'grow-through'
Mitosis is the name for the usual method of bacterial cell division. This division is characterized by resolving the chromatin of the cell nucleus into a threadlike form that condenses into chromosomes, each of which separates longitudinally into two parts, one part of each chromosome being retained in each of the two new daughter cells.

When conditions of growth (cell division) are right (proper environmental conditions, temperature, pressure, etc.) and sufficient nutrients, the 'threadlike forms' can penetrate the ceramic structure of other ceramic shells and create bacterial cells on the inside of the element.

Sterasyl™ grade filter elements incorporate silver into the porous ceramic shell to inhibit the occurrenceof 'grow-through'.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I like the stackables. If I use tap water, is there a recommended treatment to use for storing it for a year, per sey?


I assume you mean treated, city water. You don't need to treat that any further for 1 year of storage, it's fine.

What I did was fill my stackables with tap water and about an ounce of un-perfumed 5% chlorine bleach and let them sit overnight. That way I checked for leaks and sterilized them. Then I dumped them and just filled with tap water. That little bit of chlorine left in them was just a safety factor.


----------

